# Winter Steelhead Set-Up



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Next week i am going to be doing alot of winter steelhead fishing on the vermilion river. I was wondering if anyone had any tackle information or set-ups for winter steelhead fishing. If anyone could please tell me some tips and set-ups to use for winter fishing i would greatly appreciate it. Good luck to all fishermen! Fish Safe and have fun!:G :G


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are using a standard spinning setup, then I recommend using either egg sacks or a jig and maggot combo. I usually run 6 lb test flourocarbon (using a two way swivel) with my float above. Also, I will sometimes cake up my first and second eyelet with chapstick or any other petroleum product to handle ice (if it's cold). PM me if you have any other questions. Also, Jojopro added a really nice diagram of his steelhead setup. Search his past posts.


Here's the post with the diagram. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=106254

Also, as I stated, you cannot beat a jig and maggot. It will only catch active fish, but it's not too difficult to rig up and just fish.


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you get alot of snags with the jig and maggot. Do you use just one maggot a time or put on a few.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It would be worth your time to stop in and speak with Craig at Erie Outfitters. His shop is fairly close to the V. The river should be loaded at this time based on the recent rain and temperatures. Here is Craig's phone number 440-949-8934.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> It would be worth your time to stop in and speak with Craig at Erie Outfitters. His shop is fairly close to the V. The river should be loaded at this time based on the recent rain and temperatures. Here is Craig's phone number 440-949-8934.



While a trip to see Craig at Erie Outfitters would be extremely helpful I must caution that the west side tribs seem to have way fewer fish this year. I agree that they "should be loaded" BUT I have not found that to be the case...yet.

hope this helps

reo

CASSI, Jigs don't snag any more than any other presentations. The trick, for me is to not have them dragging on the bottom. A tick once or twice per drift is ok but I try to float them 4-6 inches off the bottom. Some folks load the maggots on, some just use a couple. Experiment to see what works best for you. I like 2-4 maggots but that just is me, your milage may vary


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I didn't even notice that many fish last winter either. seemed to pick um more in the spring. so far this year I found one lil pack of steelies on the v...
caught 3 in 2 days and then the weather got bad....


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah i know but i fish steelies from winter through spring for that past 2 years and haven't got my first one yet! lol im only 13 so maybe it takes time! Me and my dad use maggots, spawns sacs and a bunch of other random lures and tackle!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

FishingGuy23 said:


> Yeah i know but i fish steelies from winter through spring for that past 2 years and haven't got my first one yet! lol im only 13 so maybe it takes time! Me and my dad use maggots, spawns sacs and a bunch of other random lures and tackle!


i know how you feel
lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why don't you and your dad stop in and speak with Craig and tell him what and how you are fishing. Where you fish is also a big factor. You have to learn to recognize the water flow pattern with the highest potential. I'm ure Craig will inprove your odds of hooking up.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay ill tell my dad about that and maybe we will stop by and talk to him! Next week im off school for awhile so next week my dad is off work to so next week me and him are going over to O.I. Power lines on Rt 2 to due some steelie fishing! Well thanks for everyones help on trying to help me get my first steelie! Good Luck to everyone else. 

- FishingGuy23 -


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey fishingguy, I can't provide you with any help catching steelies as I've only tried it twice, but do me a favor and tell your dad thanks for bringing you up the right way. You're one heck of a polite kid. Nice to see.

Good luck wranglin' one of those bad boys out of the river.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks so much! I will tell him that! Good Luck to you too!


----------

